# New Brit/Aussie Cemetary in France



## buffnut453 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just found this on the BBC website - thought it was fascinating:

BBC News - WWI war dead reburied in special service


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2010)

What an excellent and honourable service to these forgotten heros. I've been following this since they found the bodies in 2008, so it's great to finally see the start of the burial services.
Australia lost 5000+ men in one day at Fromelle, our Countries most costliest day ever.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Wildcat,

To my shame, I'd never heard of Fromelles until I read this article. Diggers had a tough time in that battle. Glad to see the CWG doing the right thing. I sincerely hope the DNA recording effort will enable many, many families from the UK and Australia to finally find out what happened to their soldier relatives from this bloody battle.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## The Basket (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope that they will be able to ID every man and give him a grave with a name.

It is the least they deserve.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 9, 2010)

Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

